# Pin Belegung USB



## mmayr (1. September 2009)

Hallo!

Möchte mein Aquastream USB Kabel so umlöten, dass ich es auch über einen USB Hub anschließen kann.
Die Pumpe hat einen 5 Pin-Anschluss, der eigentlich in einen internen USB Anschluss am Mainboard kommt. 
Ich hab nun ein USB-Kabel, dass einerseits an den Mainboard-USB-Anschluss kommt, andererseits einen Male-Stecker hat. Leider hat der Anschluss fürs Mainboard nur 4 Pins. Demnach möchte ich wissen, wofür der 5. Pin (schwarzes Kabel) des Pumpensteckers ist. Aus dem Handbuch meines Mainboards hab ich beigefügte Abbildung herausgenommen. 
Die Funktion von Pin 9 und 10 ist mir nicht klar. Genau auf einen dieser beiden Pins würde nämlich der oben erwähnte 5. Pin (schwarzes Kabel) der Pumpe kommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG mmayr


----------



## NCphalon (1. September 2009)

der 5. Pin müsste zur schirmung gehören aber ich glaub wenn du damit keine hohen datenmengen mit hoher zuverlässigkeit transportieren willst sollts gehn^^ Pin 10 is ja mit "Überspannung" beschriftet, vllt is das irgendein sicherheitsmechanismus oder so...


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2009)

Da USB eigentlich nur 4 Pins hat muesste der Pin nicht wichitg sein.Siehe hier: Universal Serial Bus ? Wikipedia


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2009)

Jab genau, bei Ottonormal USB-Blenden, etc. wird der Pin 10 immer leer gelassen, "Pin" 9 existiert ja eigentlich gar nciht, ist sone Art Dummy, damit man den Stecker nicht verkehrt herum draufsetzt.


----------



## computertod (2. September 2009)

hier sind die einzelnen Leitungen des USB-Kabels beschriftet


----------



## mmayr (6. September 2009)

Danke!
Habs nun einfach zusammengelötet. Den 5 Pin hab ich einfach nicht belegt. Morgen wird getestet!

Lg mmayr


----------



## Dark_Eagle (6. September 2009)

ich vermute das der 5 Pin Ground ist und wenn gebraucht dann würde ich denn an sie 10 legen...


----------



## razerman666 (14. September 2009)

Eigenlich müsste dort Shield stehen. Den kannst du ablassen. Das wird für das im Kabel befindliche Geflecht gemommen, dient eigentlich als Potenzialausgleich. Wenn du interne Verbindungen machst, braucht du nur 4 Leitungen.


----------

